

Google Anger At Chinese Infringer - keltecp11
http://www.techradar.com/news/internet/google-anger-at-chinese-copycat-site-goojje-669244

======
yic
It was funny that the reporters can report the same event from different
angle. This website goojjie was setup to support Google and hoping it would
stay in China, but this reporter makes it sounds like a rip-off.

